# Kevin Levrone's cycle



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I could not find it on the search and would love a discussion on this. I know he used top notch pharmaceutical quality gear and Dorian, although I am not sure exactly what he used, has gone along the lines admitting similar dosages.

This is from the Nov. 2013 issue of Muscular Development.

'I have nothing to hide. Take it as the truth that I am honest enough to share, or not. I don't care because I know what I used. Like the old-school guys, I didn't use stuff in the off-season. At 6-8 weeks out from a contest, this is what I would use:

2 Anadrol 50 tabs per day

600 mg testosterone every week

400 mg deca every week

50 mg winstrol-v every other day

50 mg nolvadex per day

Where's the rest? That was it!' - Kevin Levrone


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't forget that his genectics meant he only had to sniff gear and he'd put muscle on lol


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I remember reading this. I was trying to find the mag to post it up and see what people thought

He also said shortly after that he only tried GH once and ended up carrying water in a comp as a result and didn't touch it again (if I remember correctly).

I call major BS on that cycle. I can only assume that he posted that to either 1) show off, or 2) for the safety of MD readers


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Total BS imo.

There is simply no way that human genetics can vary that much from one person to another. If that is his cycle, he is not genetically gifted - he is a mutant.

I would say GH15's take on him is more accurate - tonnes of tren, slin, hgh, IGF-1, the works


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

he only ran that 6-8 to get a body like his... BULL SH!T!! I dont care what genetics youve got


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I think some people are forgetting that anadrol is one of the most powerful steroids on the market. It can easily add on as much mass as tren.

Don't underestimate it just because it isn't injected. It's up there with the strongest stuff.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a lot of nolva??


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> I think some people are forgetting that anadrol is one of the most powerful steroids on the market. It can easily add on as much mass as tren.
> 
> Don't underestimate it just because it isn't injected. It's up there with the strongest stuff.


ive used a lot of oxy mate and its not that strong lol he only ran 100mg ed for 8 weeks .. so he says,


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Plus, black guys can generally have very good genetics. I've lost count of the number of black guys I've seen who are solid muscle with shredded body fat without much effort at all.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

This body cannot be achieved with AAS alone - regardless of dosage - regardless of genetics.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Deadcalm said:


> Plus, black guys can generally have very good genetics. I've lost count of the number of black guys I've seen who are solid muscle with shredded body fat without much effort at all.


like i said mate i dont care what genetics youve got, to put on that much shredded mass in such a short time is not possible , no matter what the gear used tbh, he on a LOT longer than any 8 weeks!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Must be a shic and he takes it per day


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I under where you are all coming from about his gear usage but two things why would he lie he's gains nothing from it and in lying only puts himself up for ridicule to which that makes no sense and the other point is just because you have taken when he has and have got no where near the gains that doesn't mean it's not true it just means there's something missing from your diet/training etc

Never the less one amazing build


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

mr small said:


> I under where you are all coming from about his gear usage but two things why would he lie he's gains nothing from it and in lying only puts himself up for ridicule to which that makes no sense and the other point is just because you have taken when he has and have got no where near the gains that doesn't mean it's not true it just means there's something missing from your diet/training etc
> 
> Never the less one amazing build


Sorry to be blunt, but this is incredibly naive.

So, if that was really his cycle, why didn't he just double his dosage and smash Ronnie into the ground and actually become Mr O?

All pros lie about their gear usage. It is part of the job.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair play if its true ,,, different league


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but this is incredibly naive.
> 
> So, if that was really his cycle, why didn't he just double his dosage and smash Ronnie into the ground and actually become Mr O?
> 
> All pros lie about their gear usage. It is part of the job.


exactly this.

winning mr o means $$$.


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Total BS imo.
> 
> There is simply no way that human genetics can vary that much from one person to another. If that is his cycle, he is not genetically gifted - he is a mutant.
> 
> I would say GH15's take on him is more accurate - tonnes of tren, slin, hgh, IGF-1, the works


You read my mind, I was also going to post a similar youtube video. Guy is a monster in this vid it is UNREAL to look like that at those dosages (I would love to look like him though, I not knocking him out in any form).


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol most of us have used these doses and more.....he must think we are all stupid. Probably his daily dose, as he listed his daily nolva dose too

Genetics my ass


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

lol yeh and arnold only used a few dbols a day before contest. if anybody actully beleives these doses you're extremely niave. And dont get me started on the whole "they had better gear back then" bullsh!t


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

So many experts!


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

SK50 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but this is incredibly naive.
> 
> So, if that was really his cycle, why didn't he just double his dosage and smash Ronnie into the ground and actually become Mr O?
> 
> All pros lie about their gear usage. It is part of the job.


I'm not naive far from it , where I am coming from is more the point that in what does he gain in lying if your saying that the amount of his claimed AAS usage is complete bollocks and he is obviously going to know that people who use AAS will know this so why not just come out and claim natural lol you would understand more that than saying I use gear but only a wee tiny bit ...I'm just a wee bit of a bad guy not a really bad guy lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mr small said:


> I'm not naive far from it , where I am coming from is more the point that in what does he gain in lying if your saying that the amount of his claimed AAS usage is complete bollocks and he is obviously going to know that people who use AAS will know this so why not just come out and claim natural lol you would understand more that than saying I use gear but only a wee tiny bit ...I'm just a wee bit of a bad guy not a really bad guy lol


So people don't copy him, get hurt and then sue his ass


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

mr small said:


> I'm not naive far from it , where I am coming from is more the point that in what does he gain in lying if your saying that the amount of his claimed AAS usage is complete bollocks and he is obviously going to know that people who use AAS will know this so why not just come out and claim natural lol you would understand more that than saying I use gear but only a wee tiny bit ...I'm just a wee bit of a bad guy not a really bad guy lol


obviously everyone knows IFBB pros use gear so claiming natty aint really an option especially when he aint selling anything. But obviously pros dont want your typical gym rat seeing them say use 4 or 5 gram of gear plus GH/Slin and having idiots copy it and royally fuking themselves up so they mention lowish doses. Dorian, Mentzer, Arnold etc all do the same thing. Plus by saying you used small amounts of gear, it makes people think you just dieted and trained harder and had better genetics that the rest (which is true to a certain degree)


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tekken said:


> obviously everyone knows IFBB pros use gear so claiming natty aint really an option especially when he aint selling anything. But obviously pros dont want your typical gym rat seeing them say use 4 or 5 gram of gear plus GH/Slin and having idiots copy it and royally fuking themselves up so they mention lowish doses. Dorian, Mentzer, Arnold etc all do the same thing. Plus by saying you used small amounts of gear, it makes people think you just dieted and trained harder and had better genetics that the rest (which is true to a certain degree)


its true to a very large degree... if it was as easy as just pumping **** loads of gear into your system then there would be thousands of guys that looked like Heath, Cutler, Wolfe etc etc...


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Do any of the 'not possible' people have any scientific proof? Because it just seems like lots of 'it's not possible because i can't do it' retorts have surfaced in this thread. There were guys pre-roids who got pretty jacked, why is it not possible for him to only take a fraction of what everyone on here takes and still be huge?


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> its true to a very large degree... if it was as easy as just pumping **** loads of gear into your system then there would be thousands of guys that looked like Heath, Cutler, Wolfe etc etc...


yeh when i say genetics, im talking genetic response to gear, which is obviously extremely important, but they diet and training harder part, not so much


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

levrone was one of the strongest BB`ers aswell. all helps your muscle building potential


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

nah


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Do any of the 'not possible' people have any scientific proof? Because it just seems like lots of 'it's not possible because i can't do it' retorts have surfaced in this thread. There were guys pre-roids who got pretty jacked, why is it not possible for him to only take a fraction of what everyone on here takes and still be huge?


Of course we don't have scientific proof - the ethics of performing studies on people blasting crazy amounts of steroids do not allow this.

What we do have, of course, is tonnes of anecdotes, hearsay, knowledge of steroids, knowledge of other accompanying bodybuilding drugs, logic and common sense.

Even Dorian Yates said in an interview with those 2 Australian guys that growth hormone and insulin were the turning points for bodybuilding from the Arnold era to the 90s. But then Levrone denies GH and you believe him?

Spend an hour or two on one of the hardcore roid forums and you will understand. (No disrespect to UKM of course, but threads like this are helpful for finding out who has a clue and who hasn't)


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Of course we don't have scientific proof - the ethics of performing studies on people blasting crazy amounts of steroids do not allow this.
> 
> What we do have, of course, is tonnes of anecdotes, hearsay, knowledge of steroids, knowledge of other accompanying bodybuilding drugs, logic and common sense.
> 
> ...


I didn't say i believed anything, but people are saying it's not possible when the only real evidence they have is that they can't do it. Just comes across as soup grapes to me.

And you spoke of logic - well logic dictates that there have been some beastly men who have gotten amazing results drug free. This is fact. Logic also dictates that someone who can genetically achieve that natural size might be able to take a fraction of the drug that you do and get even more beastly, even if you take it and are still relatively tiny. No hate dude, just saying - just cause you're not a monster doesn't mean it's 'impossible'. Nothing's impossible, unless you can prove it. Anecdotal evidence and Bro-science steroid knowledge doesn't cut it when you're stating things as facts.

I never even said whether i thought he only took that dose or not - was just challenging the 'impossible' assertion, my personal view on his particular case isn't really relevant.

And you're right, i don't have a clue about TAKING steroids, neither do i want to. I do have that aforementioned common sense and the ability to read though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

****ing

Bull

****e


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> I didn't say i believed anything, but people are saying it's not possible when the only real evidence they have is that they can't do it. Just comes across as soup grapes to me.
> 
> And you spoke of logic - well logic dictates that there have been some beastly men who have gotten amazing results drug free. This is fact. Logic also dictates that someone who can genetically achieve that natural size might be able to take a fraction of the drug that you do and get even more beastly, even if you take it and are still relatively tiny. No hate dude, just saying - just cause you're not a monster doesn't mean it's 'impossible'. Nothing's impossible, unless you can prove it. Anecdotal evidence and Bro-science steroid knowledge doesn't cut it when you're stating things as facts.
> 
> ...


Do you really think I am basing my argument on it being impossible because I don't look like Levrone himself? Lol. If you must know, I am a mild steroid user who limits himself to 90kg for aesthetic reasons.

Anyway.... what I am basing it on is that there is more than enough information out there if you look hard enough to gain a reasonable understanding of the drug protocols that pros use. And this is not it.

The term 'impossible' is almost always an exaggeration based on a very strong assertion. If you insist, let's change that word to 'extremely unlikely'.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

lol its always the naturals who think these things are possible


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Do you really think I am basing my argument on it being impossible because I don't look like Levrone himself? Lol. If you must know, I am a mild steroid user who limits himself to 90kg for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> Anyway.... what I am basing it on is that there is more than enough information out there if you look hard enough to gain a reasonable understanding of the drug protocols that pros use. And this is not it.
> 
> The term 'impossible' is almost always an exaggeration based on a very strong assertion. If you insist, let's change that word to 'extremely unlikely'.


I know people who are built thicker than people on here who take steroids, and they've never lifted a weight in their lives. They're also pretty cut, just naturally like. A lot of black guys tend to have these bodies. If they can do hardly any physical work and have bodies better than roid users, albeit they might not have as much pure 'lean' muscle mass, then common sense dictates that it IS possible that they could take small doses and gain a ****-load better, bigger and quicker than most people, because it's naturally easy for them.

And 'extremely unlikely' doesn't really mean anything in the context of this thread does it? Because you're therefore saying that the stated dose is entirely possible. How do you know Levrone's not a genetic freak who could gain like crazy on a tiny cycle? By changing from 'impossible' to 'unlikely' you're basically admitting that he could indeed be telling the truth?

That's why it comes across as an inferiority complex when people instantly call BS.

Not hating on anyone, just saying....it IS possible, and anyone instantly dismissing it as impossible is probably jealous.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Tekken said:


> lol its always the naturals who think these things are possible


And the relatively small roid users who think it's impossible.

I don't even bodybuild though, so i'm not even bothered what this guy does or doesn't take. I'm a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger, not put more lean muscle on.

I just opened the thread and the dismissive posts came across as sour grapes, that's all.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

platyphylla said:
 

> And the relatively small roid users who think it's impossible.
> 
> I don't even bodybuild though, so i'm not even bothered what this guy does or doesn't take. I'm a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger, not put more lean muscle on.
> 
> I just opened the thread and the dismissive posts came across as sour grapes, that's all.


With the greatest of respect, you have no business commenting on this thread based on the above. All you are doing is picking holes.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Right so people saying its not genetics and its his daily dose even one saying if he doubled it he could have ronnie. If its all steroids and not genetics why has nobody on here won mr o


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> And the relatively small roid users who think it's impossible.
> 
> I don't even bodybuild though, so i'm not even bothered what this guy does or doesn't take. I'm a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger, not put more lean muscle on.
> 
> I just opened the thread and the dismissive posts came across as sour grapes, that's all.


Its not sour grapes tho. Of course guys like Levrone are genetic freaks, but that still only gets you so far. And i have no illusions that i could never get as big or as lean as guys like him using the same doses as them, but it really is naive these things when bodybuilders are pathological liars. At the end of the day we can both believe whatever we want


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

SK50 said:


> With the greatest of respect, you have no business commenting on this thread based on the above. All you are doing is picking holes.


I don't have business asking a QUESTION in a thread because i don't take steroids? Fair enough.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Tekken said:


> Its not sour grapes tho. Of course guys like Levrone are genetic freaks, but that still only gets you so far. And i have no illusions that i could never get as big or as lean as guys like him using the same doses as them, but it really is naive these things when bodybuilders are pathological liars. At the end of the day we can both believe whatever we want


Again....i didn't say i believed anything. I said it wasn't IMpossible and the only evidence to the contrary seems to be 'some tiny roid users on a forum say so' and 'i use it and know it's not possible because i can't do it'. As i said, i merely put the assertions to the test mate.

In the same breath though, at what point does he get to that size? So steroids don't get him that big...so how big does that cycle get him? Does he stay skinny? Does he achieve the same thing but smaller?


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

platyphylla said:


> Again....i didn't say i believed anything. I said it wasn't IMpossible and the only evidence to the contrary seems to be 'some tiny roid users on a forum say so' and 'i use it and know it's not possible because i can't do it'. As i said, i merely put the assertions to the test mate.
> 
> In the same breath though, at what point does he get to that size? So steroids don't get him that big...so how big does that cycle get him? Does he stay skinny? Does he achieve the same thing but smaller?


lol you wonder why people say you have no business being here when you say sh!t like "tiny roid users" . Also i dont even know what your asking here. Lots of steroids along with growth hormone and insulin coupled with amazing genetics make you look like a pro


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone here that's educated and have more than a few cycles behind them knows that this is a load of sh1t!!

What is the point in lying about cycles!

no chance could anyone look like that in bulking season and not be "using" ...... what do we look like cun ts!.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Right so people saying its not genetics and its his daily dose even one saying if he doubled it he could have ronnie. If its all steroids and not genetics why has nobody on here won mr o


I don't think anyone has said it's not genetics.

Genetics play a HUGE role in the potential of a bodybuilder. So does diet. So does training. But drug protocols, new compounds, and escalating dosages over the years are far bigger factor in the evolution of bodybuilding than anything else.

All of which Levrone denies with this cycle.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I don't think anyone has said it's not genetics.
> 
> Genetics play a HUGE role in the potential of a bodybuilder. So does diet. So does training. But drug protocols, new compounds, and escalating dosages over the years are far bigger factor in the evolution of bodybuilding than anything else.
> 
> All of which Levrone denies with this cycle.


Think somebody did , I am fully aware genetics play a massive part along with diet and training ect otherwise ive just wasted the past twenty years im just wondering how he did it.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

If you read back through the thread i actually asked why it wasn't possible.

I'd also like an answer to my questions about how big he would get, using what he claims. Feel free to educate me as a poor natty with no business here.

Like i said, a lot of 'anyone that's done it knows' floating about. That's not evidence, that's people on forums who haven't achieved what he did. Again, not hating, just saying it's all very well and good coming out with that but not being able to back it up. It's like me saying drinking your own **** is good for you 'because anyone that's done it knows'. It's not really a good argument.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iv also read he claimed 3g of test a week was the sweet spot...

So much Bollox floating about the net...

If you believe any of it... Your a div


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Whether or not Levrone is lying or not, is of no consequence.I wouldnt be suprised either way.What does suprise me are those who dont truly appreciate the role of genetic predisposition.Try considering the population of the world, and how many have failed to reach the same level.Then consider the amount of individuals who have managed to gain so much muscle.Its infinitesimally small.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Think somebody did , I am fully aware genetics play a massive part along with diet and training ect otherwise ive just wasted the past twenty years im just wondering how he did it.


Yup, but let's look again at what has caused the MAJOR changes that we see in bodybuilders over the years from the 1970s to the modern day pro:

To give an example, I am explaining why Ronnie Coleman was so much freaking bigger than Arnold Schwarznegger.

Is it diet? No.

Is it improvements in training? No.

Is it that more genetic freaks are being born? No.

It is the advancements in drugs: The addition on compounds such as insulin, HGH, IGF-1, and the continually increasing dosages of AAS - chemical warfare.

Levrone is basically claiming to take the same AAS as the 70's guys, yet he is somehow magically standing on stage with 40lb more muscle, amongst the guys who ARE using the modern day drug protocols.

And that, is how we know he talks BS.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> And the relatively small roid users who think it's impossible.
> 
> I don't even bodybuild though, so i'm not even bothered what this guy does or doesn't take. I'm a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger, not put more lean muscle on.
> 
> I just opened the thread and the dismissive posts came across as sour grapes, that's all.


Your a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger but, not put on lean muscle?


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Again....i didn't say i believed anything. I said it wasn't IMpossible and the only evidence to the contrary seems to be 'some tiny roid users on a forum say so' and 'i use it and know it's not possible because i can't do it'. As i said, i merely put the assertions to the test mate.
> 
> In the same breath though, at what point does he get to that size? So steroids don't get him that big...so how big does that cycle get him? Does he stay skinny? Does he achieve the same thing but smaller?


When the years of training pile on, and I mean, at least 10 years of natural bodybuilding and speaking to other bodybuilders, then you will seriously start doubting what you just wrote.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

cas said:


> Your a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger but, not put on lean muscle?


Yes...what's your point?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Yup, but let's look again at what has caused the MAJOR changes that we see in bodybuilders over the years from the 1970s to the modern day pro:
> 
> To give an example, I am explaining why Ronnie Coleman was so much freaking bigger than Arnold Schwarznegger.
> 
> ...


I never said he wasnt talking crap, all im interested in is how a guy like this leaves the rest of us so far behind


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

I regard Kevin Levrone as one of the all time greats. The man has world class genetics no doubt, I could never reach his level no mater what I took.

But if any one thinks that is a genuine cycle of his they are seriously deluded. he took way way more for much longer periods, absolute cast iron FACT.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> Yes...what's your point?


You really don't see what I am getting at here?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> I never said he wasnt talking crap, all im interested in is how a guy like this leaves the rest of us so far behind


Apologies, that post wasn't really directed at you. I quoted you to start it off.

But to answer your question, he leaves us all behind because of 1) world class genetics, and 2) unthinkable amounts of 10's of thousands of $ per year in cocktails of drugs


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems like a pointless argument to me. It's neither here nor there what he took but I don't believe what he wrote for a sec.

On a different note: he's got one of my favourite physiques of all time but that bloody stupid face he pulls when he poses really f'in irritates me!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SK50 said:


> Yup, but let's look again at what has caused the MAJOR changes that we see in bodybuilders over the years from the 1970s to the modern day pro:
> 
> To give an example, I am explaining why Ronnie Coleman was so much freaking bigger than Arnold Schwarznegger.
> 
> ...


Not strictly true.As time passes the chance of these individuals appearing increases.You will win the lottery if you do it for long enough.

As population increases so does the likelihood of advantageous genes entering the pool.Also, since the deconstruction of The USSR far more individuals, are appearing with the "right stuff"


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Yes...what's your point?


So you want to get bigger but not put on any muscle?

Do you want to get fat just?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Kevin Smith said:


> When the years of training pile on, and I mean, at least 10 years of natural bodybuilding and speaking to other bodybuilders, then you will seriously start doubting what you just wrote.


How can i doubt questions? That doesn't make any sense.

As far as i see i'm asking questions and no-one is answering...a lot of people missing my point here. Do i think the guy is taking what he says he took? Probably not, but do i think it's POSSIBLE? Yes, unless anyone can show otherwise with anything other than 'everyone on X forum knows it's not possible'.

I'm asking for the proof so i can learn....what part of that are people missing?


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> So you want to get bigger but not put on any muscle?
> 
> Do you want to get fat just?


No....but there's a difference between bodybuilding for lean muscle and powerlifting and eating lots for strength/size. Probably worded it badly.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Not strictly true.As time passes the chance of these individuals appearing increases.You will win the lottery if you do it for long enough.
> 
> As population increases so does the likelihood of advantageous genes entering the pool.Also, since the deconstruction of The USSR far more individuals, are appearing with the "right stuff"


Yes, I agree with what you wrote. But I was trying to highlight the major reason, the primary reason, that bodybuilding has evolved.

And it is not through genetic selection. It is through drug evolution.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> And the relatively small roid users who think it's impossible.
> 
> I don't even bodybuild though, so i'm not even bothered what this guy does or doesn't take. I'm a newbie who wants to get bigger and stronger, not put more lean muscle on.
> 
> I just opened the thread and the dismissive posts came across as sour grapes, that's all.


You want to get bigger and stronger WITHOUT putting lean muscle on.. good luck with that mate!


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

GMO said:


> You want to get bigger and stronger WITHOUT putting lean muscle on.. good luck with that mate!


No, i meant i want to get bigger and stronger. That's what i want. I don't train for lean muscle, even though it would be a side effect.

Worded it badly.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Apologies, that post wasn't really directed at you. I quoted you to start it off.
> 
> But to answer your question, he leaves us all behind because of 1) world class genetics, and 2) unthinkable amounts of 10's of thousands of $ per year in cocktails of drugs


Wonder when we will all be able to alter our genetics to that extent , before anybody starts I know strictly speaking we cant alter our genetics as such but fvck it would be good


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

platyphylla said:


> How can i doubt questions? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> As far as i see i'm asking questions and no-one is answering...a lot of people missing my point here. Do i think the guy is taking what he says he took? Probably not, but do i think it's POSSIBLE? Yes, unless anyone can show otherwise with anything other than 'everyone on X forum knows it's not possible'.
> 
> I'm asking for the proof so i can learn....what part of that are people missing?


Don't think anyone is missing anything mate, how exactly can we prove he is lying? We can't, but the point is most people who have been around this sport for a while realise to look like Levrone did takes more drugs than he is admitting too.

To reach that sort of level ( top 2 or 3) bodybuilders in the world, you need everything. So that's outstanding genetics, tremendous diet, the ability to train like a beast AND large amounts of drugs. If anyone of these is missing you just would not look like that. Yes you'd be big, huge even, but still not at the elite level Levrone was at.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> No....but there's a difference between bodybuilding for lean muscle and powerlifting and eating lots for strength/size. Probably worded it badly.


if you eat well and train for strength youll get big and add a lot of muscle tissue, providing you diets good it should be pretty lean to


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

If you're going to lie, at least make it somewhat plausible.

Hell, quite frankly oscar pistorius's fantasy story is more believable.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

The guy probably cruised on more.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

pmsl 10-12iu hgh 600mg test 300mg tren 100mg mast 150mg androl and plenty of slin per day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but this is incredibly naive.
> 
> *So, if that was really his cycle, why didn't he just double his dosage and smash Ronnie into the ground and actually become Mr O?*
> 
> All pros lie about their gear usage. It is part of the job.


Because it doesnt work like that, double your dosage and see what happens.

I always laugh when I see people bitching about how people cant look like they do on lower dosages.

They can, its genetic, genetic response to steroids is what makes an Olympian, its not the dosage.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> pmsl 10-12iu hgh 600mg test 300mg tren 100mg mast 150mg androl and plenty of slin per day.


More like 1000mg of Test I reckon


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Yup, but let's look again at what has caused the MAJOR changes that we see in bodybuilders over the years from the 1970s to the modern day pro:
> 
> To give an example, I am explaining why Ronnie Coleman was so much freaking bigger than Arnold Schwarznegger.
> 
> ...


I noticed Kevin is doing some kind of Transformation at the min? I am subscribed to his channel and was watching a vid of him on a treadmill, claim he was now 230lbs and he had gone up 5 or so lbs of lbm within space of about a week or so if am correct? Jerry from Bios3rawtv whatever his channel is called (Don't know if you know of him.) always sings him praises and what not. this thread got me thinking though? hate to go off topic here, but why doesn't the likes of Bostin Loyd, Dallas Mccarver and what not appear to be anything of a like Kevin and a like of bodybuilder from his era? they all synthol and take f*** loads of drugs? so really what is the difference? do you think it is just sorely as to genetics?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Not strictly true.As time passes the chance of these individuals appearing increases.You will win the lottery if you do it for long enough.
> 
> As population increases so does the likelihood of advantageous genes entering the pool.Also, since the deconstruction of The USSR far more individuals, are appearing with the "right stuff"


The number of genetic freaks entering the sports isn't time-dependant, it's dependant on the global population and the number of people getting into bodybuilding.

Bodybuilding hasn't become significantly more popular since the 1980's, but pro bodybuilders suddenly got a whole lot bigger in the early 1990's. It wasn't even just a case of lots of new big lads coming into the sport - blokes like Dorian, Flex Wheeler & Leverone himself got noticeably bigger during that time.

Any idea why ?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Kevin Smith said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before but I could not find it on the search and would love a discussion on this. I know he used top notch pharmaceutical quality gear and Dorian, although I am not sure exactly what he used, has gone along the lines admitting similar dosages.
> 
> This is from the Nov. 2013 issue of Muscular Development.
> 
> ...


He obviously didn't build that physique on that dosage. He could have maintained his physique on that dosage.

I don't beleive however he wasn't using gear in the off season.

All that aside he still had one of the best physiques never to win a mr o.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

SK50 said:


> Total BS imo.
> 
> There is simply no way that human genetics can vary that much from one person to another. If that is his cycle, he is not genetically gifted - he is a mutant.
> 
> I would say GH15's take on him is more accurate - tonnes of tren, slin, hgh, IGF-1, the works


Dunno bout that keep in mind as humans we haven't been pre disposed to any form of natural selection for a good 200 years therefore I would say were prob one of the most genetically diverse species around


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

SK50 said:


> Sorry to be blunt, but this is incredibly naive.
> 
> So, if that was really his cycle, why didn't he just double his dosage and smash Ronnie into the ground and actually become Mr O?
> 
> All pros lie about their gear usage. It is part of the job.


This is true especially in md once saw Dorian say his cycle was a bit if test and parabolin,

A good work college of mine who I think ewen knows also, once told me Dorian had to have a blood transfusion die to such high doses

One thing however I do think all pros have and that they are predisposed to grow like weeds from steroids and their bodies can handle and make use of large amounts of gear

And do remember a lot ie Kai Greene did do very well natty aswell,


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> The number of genetic freaks entering the sports isn't time-dependant, it's dependant on the global population and the number of people getting into bodybuilding.
> 
> Bodybuilding hasn't become significantly more popular since the 1980's, but pro bodybuilders suddenly got a whole lot bigger in the early 1990's. It wasn't even just a case of lots of new big lads coming into the sport - blokes like Dorian, Flex Wheeler & Leverone himself got noticeably bigger during that time.
> 
> Any idea why ?


Likely due to drugs.As I stated though, as TIME passes and population increases, so does the likelihood of superior genes entering the pool.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

OK, I think I've probably said enough in this thread already, but I'm going to copy and paste a post from a guy called Big A who is an ex IFBB pro and now judge to explain where I am coming from:

------------------------

So sick of this - HERE'S THE TRUTH!

This is the truth:

If your diet, training, health and rest are completely up to scratch, the more steroids you take, the bigger you will get. It's as simple as that.

Pros have got their diet, training (health for the most part) and rest up to a standard that works for them perfectly, but they are only the size they are due to the drugs they take. Don't beleive the crap from anyone, that they are not, even from the 'in the know' people that are on this board. Those very same people for the most part have used/use extremely higher dosages than what they preach. Why do they preach the low dosages? - various personal agendas.

Reality is that as a rule, 1g per week of test non stop year round is the 'off' time for the pros. Gear is added as it's obtained - no real detailed cycles as such. As long as they take the high dosages of gear, they'll grow (as long as the diet, training, health and sleep is up to scratch as mentioned previously).

Several grams of test per week, several grams of anabolics per week, up to 2g/week of tren, a **** load of orals, insulin several times a day year round, GH as much as can be afforded - 15 to 30IU/day, etc.

BUT, pros have the genetics to have their bodies accept the gear, and generally not get sick on it.

And ancilliary use is huge - liver aids to the max, anti-e's, dht blockers, cardio supps, cholesterol supps, etc.

Still, most of them are complete wrecks. They can't control bodily functions,

they pass out from walking a flight of stairs, they get drenched in sweat from tying their shoelaces. Gyno, baldness, dry skin, gout, excess bodily hair, acne, etc are ALL existant in virtually all of them.

It is not a healthy sport, drug use is ENORMOUS, but to ignore it and to preach otherwise is pathetic and not what this site is about.

BTW, Synthetek's books have on them who's who of current pros ordering Syntherol constantly. They ALL use it extensively. It is pathetic though, when one orders a bottle and their credit card gets declined due to not enough funds. You think a 30+ yo would have his life in order more than that.

Anyway, I'm sick of seeing the bull**** that has been promoted on this site the last few years. This site was originally set up as an uncensored place where you can find the truth about advanced performance enhancing, regardless of consequences. It's getting back to that.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

SK50 said:


> OK, I think I've probably said enough in this thread already, but I'm going to copy and paste a post from a guy called Big A who is an ex IFBB pro and now judge to explain where I am coming from:
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...


And some of them on there still ignore this fact lol, people want to know the truth....then when you tell them, they don't want to believe it LOL


----------



## Kevin Smith (May 2, 2013)

cas said:


> And some of them on there still ignore this fact lol, people want to know the truth....then when you tell them, they don't want to believe it LOL


People who ignore this fact have not been in the gym enough, I am talking years of training, dieting like a mother fvcker and seeing and speaking to other dudes in gyms across the world. People who have just started training will think 500mg of testosterone enanthate and some dbol will make you look like Dorian Yates. BULL sh1t.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> How can i doubt questions? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> As far as i see i'm asking questions and no-one is answering...a lot of people missing my point here. Do i think the guy is taking what he says he took? Probably not, but do i think it's POSSIBLE? Yes, unless anyone can show otherwise with anything other than 'everyone on X forum knows it's not possible'.
> 
> I'm asking for the proof so i can learn....what part of that are people missing?


Proof? look at the top guys in tested feds. These have reached the top of these feds because they have obviously greater genetics to their competitors. THESE are the guys that if you add gear to their physiques would most probably make it to a pro stage. When you get a lot of these people together i.e Olympia standard, the only thing separating these guys is drug use and muscle shape.

Kevin levrone struggled to reach the sports number 1 and his been considered to be shafted for placings many times (2002 being one of them when he looked fking incredible)

don't you think for a second if he was doing the utter BULL SHT he is stating above he would've sat down and thought 'oh damn, maybe if I started using steroids in the offseason I could finally win?'. No he didn't. why? because he already was... You don't need proof of this. Any idiot with a small amount of steroid experience will see this.. let alone many guys on here with years under their belt trying out many different compounds (also non steroidal PEDS)

You have to understand, bodybuilders can't claim natural. For this they get a lot of stick and the finger pointed a lot. It's like dorian stated in an interview 'it's easy to point the finger at the big bodybuilders at 260lbs of muscle? but no one suspects the little 10stone guy who nips around the mountains all day in france'. It's true, it's obvious to nearly EVERYONE that bodybuilders use steroids? So whats the next best thing to saying they're all natural like every other bloody professional athlete does? say they use LOW DOSAGES. fking bull sht.


----------

